
Top 10 Reasons Why Java Sucks Ass - raju
http://www.jroller.com/obie/entry/top_10_reasons_why_java
======
aswanson
I know that this article is crap by just the Bayesian inference from an
expletive being in the title. Very easy filter to run, in linear time.

------
mynameishere
This post has one problem. It's not funny. The various assertions are mostly
_prima facie_ nonsense, but that's okay if we're dealing in humor. But there's
no humor. Just, "Blah, blah suckz ass FTW"

Take it to the youTube comment section, please, Obie. Until Ruby has its ebay,
its amazon, and its nuclear power plant control system, just shut the hell up.
It's so far from being superior in a practical sense that it's not even
competitive. Bullshit doesn't make it otherwise.

~~~
ibsulon
I hope Java doesn't have a nuclear power plant control system under it - it's
explicitly mentioned that it is not designed for that in its terms of service.

3\. RESTRICTIONS. Software is confidential and copyrighted. Title to Software
and all associated intellectual property rights is retained by Sun and/or its
licensors. Unless enforcement is prohibited by applicable law, you may not
modify, decompile, or reverse engineer Software. You acknowledge that Licensed
Software is not designed or intended for use in the design, construction,
operation or maintenance of any nuclear facility. Sun Microsystems, Inc.
disclaims any express or implied warranty of fitness for such uses. No right,
title or interest in or to any trademark, service mark, logo or trade name of
Sun or its licensors is granted under this Agreement. Additional restrictions
for developers and/or publishers licenses are set forth in the Supplemental
License Terms.

~~~
mynameishere
"Nuclear power plant" is a bad example. Actually, a lot of control software is
written in the worst language in the whole wide world,

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ladder_logic>

...the reason Java [unqualified] can't be used is because of the
indeterministic nature of garbage collection...thus Java RTS.

------
chaostheory
I use and love Ruby and Rails... and I can tell you, this is no way to win
people over to our side. I didn't find it funny either...

------
tlrobinson
Why this post sucks ass:

 _10) Java does not have DHH_

------
raju
And in response - <http://www.javalobby.org/java/forums/t101687.html>

------
darreld
Aww that's cute.

I remember when I was a religious beginner programmer.

